# Petersham Bowlo - Sydney



## Mikedub (2/7/13)

I was down at the Petersham Bowling club on Sunday, they now have 12 taps with a bloody good selection, 3 Young Henrys including Brew Am I, (a fav of mine), also an English IPA, Hop Hogg, Stone & Wood’s annual Stone Dark, Mountain Goat’s Rare Breed Surefoot Stout, Hangman Pale and Mutha Shucka Oyster Stout on the hand pump,
Throw in live music inside, a DJ outside, a jumping castle and a pig on a spit, was a good afternoon,


----------



## Bizier (2/7/13)

WHAT!!!???

I have lived in numerous houses in walking distance, one on Palace, just up the hill. I can tell you that I was lucky to get an Old. It is good to hear the place is doing business, I know it was getting dire there a few years back.

I am starting to regret this WA business. It is like Sydney has all the things I enjoyed in the past, except with good beer. Hog at the Petersham Bowlo is seriously salt in a wound.


----------



## Goldenchild (2/7/13)

Sounds like I have chose a good time to move just around the corner.
Will be jumping on the pushie and checking it out this weekend.
If anyone wants to catch up for a beer let us know


----------



## Phoney (2/7/13)

This is relevant to my interests.

I'm about a 5 minute bike ride away too goldenchild, will definitely be up for sampling these 12 taps.


----------



## /// (2/7/13)

Been a long term supplier to the PBC, great people and club.

If you know the back story of the club, it gives a good reason to go and support.


----------



## jimmyjackpot (21/7/13)

Went there today. Tasting "canisters" (tasting paddles are made from old film canisters) $14 for 5 beers and peanuts are included, good value. Family friendly, dog friendly, nice sunny outdoor area with DJ spinning tunes, live music inside, lawn bowls if you are keen, tasty pizza's from the bistro, 12 craft taps and friendly staff. Great place to spend a sunny sunday arvo. If you have not been there yet, I would recommend you put it on your to do list.


----------



## JDW81 (21/7/13)

My o my, the petersham bowling club has changed since I was last there. Next thing you'll be telling me is the oxford is now a great place to take the family for a meal.


----------



## jimmyjackpot (21/7/13)

JDW81 said:


> My o my, the petersham bowling club has changed since I was last there. Next thing you'll be telling me is the oxford is now a great place to take the family for a meal.


Funnily enough yes, although not just yet: linky

Gotta feel sorry for "Showy", although that place has been going down hill ever since they took away the jelly wrestling


----------



## Bizier (21/7/13)

They can't do that to the Oxford.

Next the White Cockatoo and Livingstone will be Michelin star wine bars.


----------



## yum beer (21/7/13)

Next thing you'll be telling me you cant get a foil at the Masonic.


----------



## jammer (22/7/13)

JDW81 said:


> My o my, the petersham bowling club has changed since I was last there. Next thing you'll be telling me is the oxford is now a great place to take the family for a meal.


Bad news, gents. 
Heard yesterday the Oxford is closing down. 
Not sure when. 
It's a sad day if you like looking at tits.


----------



## jammer (22/7/13)

http://m.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/nsw/after-years-as-one-of-sydneys-sauciest-pubs-the-oxford-tavern-is-getting-a-makeover/story-fni0cx12-1226682674481


----------

